# runlevel for udev-postmount

## Massimo B.

sys-fs/udev-149 says "Auto-adding 'udev-postmount' service to your default runlevel..". Do I need that for all other runlevels too? Then I would rather add it to the boot runlevel. I don't use the default runlevel.

I have the main stuff in the boot runlevel while managing network stuff in different softlevels for different environments (it's a laptop). Do I need udev-postmount for every softlevel (around ~12) or just for the boot level?

----------

## Massimo B.

boot or every single soft-runlevel?

I have it now in boot but it claims to be put into "default".

----------

